# Looking for trailer



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am just starting to look for trailers. 
I would love to have these requirements:
1. prefer 3 horse slant load
2. Bumper pull (Can be gn but prefer bp)
3.Tack compartment
4. would love a sleeping area, but not needed
5.Near Minnesota
6. prefer under $5000
7. I would LOVE a ramp, but it can be a step up



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I am selling a 2 horse BP. It is older, but it is a wonderful trailer, New floors, good lights, brakes, tires. It is a straightload, step up. I have pics just have to get them uploaded.


----------

